# Too funny



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I saw this on another board - this is a great photo.
'Sotas might not get it.... making it even funnier.


----------



## markauss1187 (Jan 31, 2008)

super funny picture reminds me of a trip I took to Arkansas to hunt with Charles Snapp(the dips##t from TV). There was a super cold spell before we left so my buddy calls down there to make sure there were still ducks left and ole Charles says "we're killing limits every day in the flooded fields". Well we drive on down overnight and get there in time to go hunting and lo and behold the flodded rice field we are supposed to hunt is frozen about four inches thick. Not a problem say the guide as we will break a hole open and we will be in business. After busting some serious ice with our shins we climb into the pit and wait for shooting light. Just like they are supposed to do the duck appeared and came right in the whole. Two big problems surfaced right away, the ducks were coming in on the guides end of the pit and they were you guesed it spoonies. Luckily the guide had no problem with shooting spoonies and got off the first shots each time they came in. I was awesome, by the end of the hunt we had nine perfect specimens of the northern shoveler to take home


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I might be slow, but why is it bad to shoot spoonbills?


----------



## markauss1187 (Jan 31, 2008)

they are generally regarded as less than suitable table fare, the are filter feeders hence the big flat bills and the strainers for gums. Most people who have tried them do not try them again. Saying that I have eaten them from time to time and greatly prefer them to snow geese.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Oh, I didn't realize people didn't like to eat them. I guess it all matter how you where brought up. I have no problems with eating them, along with mergansers(now that I found a receipe). But I now get why those people didn't want their picture taken. I guess I am slow on somethings.

:lost:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> But I now get why those people didn't want their picture taken. I guess I am slow on somethings.:lost:


MRN pegged this one. :lol: :lol:

God bless the sotans!! :wink:


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Spoonbills eat just fine. They look close enough to mallards that jokes about them are often played on novice hunters.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Great pic. I have never had that many shovelers work a spread. I think I've had a couple days in ND where I could have gotten 5, but not that many.

I wonder who the lucky neighbor was for those duks?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

MRN said:


> I saw this on another board - this is a great photo.
> 'Sotas might not get it.... making it even funnier.


Man Bldhunter just made my day!!! That's frickin hilarious! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well at least, some people can laugh at my expense
 :beer: :rollin: :jammin:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Make it all into jerky, mix your ducks and geese with your flavor of seasoning...and it all tastes amazing!


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

No... you guys are missing the point of the picture. They're embarassed b/c they missed the perfect limit of all shovelors. 
Someone (probably some NR from ND) screwed up amd shot the park duck as it was coming back from feeding on cheesy popcorn and stale bread. 
They are bad hunters, and had to finish up by shooting the easiest of all ducks to shoot... a drake mallard. Thus, the face hiding. I'de be embarassed too.
Here's a North Dakota Resident from last fall. Same idea as the first picture.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Any one know what kind of duck is in the bottom right hand corner?


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Man, if I could shoot spoonies with that plumage, I would do it in a heart beat(picture at the top of the page). I have never had the chance at harvesting one so colored as that. Maybe I just need to find them later on.

Ima870man


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Typically the people that say that spoonies taste bad HAVE NEVER EATEN THEM. They have "heard" that they taste bad. You can take a whole bunch of different ducks and cook them all the same a do a blind taste test 99% of the people couldn't tell which is which.

You could prolly taste the diff between diver and puddler but not puddle to puddler or diver to diver.


----------



## quackingtim (Jan 7, 2007)

Great picture. I love the humer waterfowl hunters can come up with.


----------



## markauss1187 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have eaten some shovelers and some were okay and some were kind of hard to swallow, but I've had some mallards leave a bad taste as well. It all depends I guess on what the particular duck had been dining on. The duck in the bottom right of the picture looks like a lesser scaup but it could be a ringneck it is hard to see(neither of which would make my list of great ducks to eat)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It isn't that they taste bad in my book. For me I feel guilty killing Gadwalls, spoonteal, and teal even if they are the best tasting ducks in the world, for the reason that they decoy too easily and won't leave the decoys even if you start picking up. Plus spoonteal just look kinda grubby when they get wet, I don't know if they just don't have the same amount of feathers or not enough oil.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What is a spoonteal? Is it jsut another name for spoonbill? Im not trying to be an a$$, just wondering.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

goosebusters said:


> It isn't that they taste bad in my book. For me I feel guilty killing Gadwalls, spoonteal, and teal even if they are the best tasting ducks in the world, for the reason that they decoy too easily and won't leave the decoys even if you start picking up..


So? They're just like mallards in a corn field then.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

zing!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

CuttinDaisies said:


> So? They're just like mallards in a corn field then.


Exactly, try and find a picture of me with field mallards!!! There's one out there. That is why I tend to stick to water because it is more of mixed bag with divers, puddlers, and parkies. Icy cold waters are my cup of tea.


----------



## bismarck (Feb 12, 2006)

> :I have never had the chance at harvesting one so colored as that. Maybe I just need to find them later on.
> 
> Jeff, that is because you are always chasing those banded gadwall. :lol:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> What is a spoonteal? Is it jsut another name for spoonbill? Im not trying to be an a$$, just wondering.


Yes spoonteal and spoonbills are one in the same. it's a stupid inside joke we have with a couple of guys. If only you guys knew the Wy Guy you would only really understand why we call spoonbills spoonteal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spoonbills don't taste as bad as some Gadwall. I have tasted Gadwall that would gag a maggot. If you eat spoonbill cook them well. They are the waterfowl most often contaminated with Sarcosystis.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If spoonbills are so bad, why do people shoot the swans? They are filter feeders too. I have had swan a couple times and that is by far the worst bird out there.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

No way, Gadwalls are my number 1, then BWT and GWT. Nothing beats small ducks on the barby.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is a picture of a Hollywood Mallard beatdown. :beer: I have two friends that are members of that club.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I wouldn't want my picture taken showing that I hunt water. 8)


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Great Pic


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have eaten many shovelers and haven't had a bad one. In over 40 years of duck hunting the only bad duck I ever had was a mallard. Not sure why but when I was roasting it the whole kitchen smelled like someone was boiling a pot of water from a wetland.

I have a half dozen shoveler decoys that I use in my set. I do agree that they seem to decoy easily. When my son was just starting to hunt we had many great days on shoveler marshes. Lots of birds and lots of action. Didn't always shoot be we had a blast calling and watching them come in.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

although shooting spoonies,spoonbills, hollywoods, smiling mallards is fun, i have eaten 2 of them and will never do it agian , the only bird i have eaten that has tased worse was COOT.......althought i would like to get a pair of them in full plumage to mount for the table. they are beautiful!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its all of a matter on how you cook the duck. Personally to me all ducks taste the same. Thats because of how I cook them. I have had many bad expereinces with eating duck and goose.


----------

